# Express entry. No pnp or job offer



## davrik0510 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi I have 383 points with Canadian work experience, Canadian qualifications and my Language test results. I am a gas fitter. Does anyone have any ideas when they are going to send invites to apply from non provincial nominees and people with out qualifying job offers. Any advice greatly appreciated. Thanks guys.


----------



## davrik0510 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi. Anyone hear anything about the fifth draw for express entry?


----------



## lonewolf00 (Apr 4, 2015)

davrik0510 said:


> Hi. Anyone hear anything about the fifth draw for express entry?


Yes, it is actually in the 6th draw already. Lowest cut off score was 453. You can find it in the link below:

http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/express-entry/rounds.asp

Regarding your first question, based on the previous cut off scores (below 600), they obviously already issued invitations to candidates without a job offer.


----------



## Saurabh0804 (Jan 27, 2015)

is there anyone who got the Visa through Express Entry?
i have a small query regarding Employment Assessment documents. 
My consultant told me that i need to have a reference letter from my employer with roles and responsibilities mentioned in detail. 
But I work for an MNC where the HR/Supervisor can not issue that as per the process. The letter what they can provide has only the job role. and not the responsibilities. 
so is there any specific need of this document? i have rest all the documents.. appointment, joining, salary slips, appraisal letters... i can arrange for an email as well.. 

if anybody knows... please reply.


----------



## scharanjit (Jul 12, 2014)

Saurabh0804 said:


> is there anyone who got the Visa through Express Entry?
> i have a small query regarding Employment Assessment documents.
> My consultant told me that i need to have a reference letter from my employer with roles and responsibilities mentioned in detail.
> But I work for an MNC where the HR/Supervisor can not issue that as per the process. The letter what they can provide has only the job role. and not the responsibilities.
> ...


hi Saurabh

Reference letter is a must from employer. without this letter your apllication i=will be rejected.

last year my PR app was rejected because i could not furnish reference letter with my role and responsibilities


----------

